# 20,000 Posts!



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

I see we just hit the milestone of 20,000 posts today! Very exciting. Can't wait to see what 2013 brings us, so much great knowledge and information so far!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Yay for 20,000!


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't even own chickens anymore but really enjoy chatting with this fine group. Please don't hold this against me!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

havasu said:


> I don't even own chickens anymore but really enjoy chatting with this fine group. Please don't hold this against me!


We've got a nice group of people, everyone is welcome, but you do have to sit down and listen to our stories......

Only chicken people understand chicken people.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

So true, so true Roslyn.  No strange looks at me here because we special cook meals for the girls, or oblige Lilah on the rare occasion she wants inside with mom for some one-on-one spoiling, or any of the other chicken things we do.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

A few years back, I was a chicken rancher. It was all destroyed overnight when a family of raccoons ate all of my girls, with my kids watching in horror from inside the house. Since that time, we removed the entire coop area and built a pool and spa. 

Maybe this is why I relate so well?


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

havasu said:


> I don't even own chickens anymore but really enjoy chatting with this fine group. Please don't hold this against me!


We won't!

Guys it's been great being here with you all.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Austin said:


> Guys it's been great being here with you all.


 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Totally agree with you Keith !


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

havasu said:


> A few years back, I was a chicken rancher. It was all destroyed overnight when a family of raccoons ate all of my girls, with my kids watching in horror from inside the house. Since that time, we removed the entire coop area and built a pool and spa.
> 
> Maybe this is why I relate so well?


Oh, those poor kids,  to witness that and not being able to do anything must have ben devestating. I would declare war on ***** for sure.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

havasu said:


> A few years back, I was a chicken rancher. It was all destroyed overnight when a family of raccoons ate all of my girls, with my kids watching in horror from inside the house. Since that time, we removed the entire coop area and built a pool and spa.
> 
> Maybe this is why I relate so well?


You or the dog wasn't home to mess that up?

I'm sorry to hear that. I had a similar experience when I was a kid.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Austin said:


> You or the dog wasn't home to mess that up?


Funny you mention this. I was in a 20 minute segment of "Wild About Animals" by Mariotte Hartley, and it showed my partner K-9 herding the chickens into the coop as he did on a daily basis.

Nope, we were both on patrol when the slaughter occurred.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Do you have that video?


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a VCR video of a spin off from that shoot, but just e-mailed the producer for a downloadable version.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

That should be fun. Can't wait to see it.


----------

